# Bagi Fans?



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone here ever watch the movie "Bagi - The Monster of Mighty Nature" 

It's one of the best movies I have ever seen; one of my all-time favorites and what got me into drawing anthro -- and then leading me to the path to the furry fandom. Anyways, if anyone's interested to watch it; the link is here:



Bagi - The Monster of Mighty Nature


Note about the video: It's in Japanese audio with English subtitles. So if anyone's gonna gripe about it not being in English (there is no current released version with English audio, nor a sequel) then don't watch it. It's a really good movie. Shame that the genius who wrote it died


----------



## Charrio (Jul 15, 2009)

Ive seen it, i have it on DVD from a file i found on Bit Torrent

Nice movie, just wish it was in a higher quality like if they released it to DVD with clean video and audio.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 15, 2009)

Charrio said:


> Ive seen it, i have it on DVD from a file i found on Bit Torrent
> 
> Nice movie, just wish it was in a higher quality like if they released it to DVD with clean video and audio.



Yeah, I was hoping for a sequel; but I don't think there's gonna be one. Maybe there will; I don't know. The sequel was rumored to be either "Bagi - The boss of the Earth" or "Bagi - The Return of Friends"

It was supposed to be released in the month of January, 1990; but the creator (he also made astro boy and such) died a couple of months before release. So I guess it was stopped. I hope they just release it or jump start it, or something. And I hope it's soon.


----------



## alaskawolf (Jul 15, 2009)

id love to see a sequel or a remake


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 15, 2009)

Well I am glad you shown  it, I kind of miss 1980's Anime like this one you show thanks for the link.


----------



## Neon Noble (Jul 15, 2009)

It's funny, but I saw this movie about a week before this thread. Coincidence, eh? XD

My friends and I are taking it upon ourselves to do a fandub of this movie. It deserves to be in English in one form or another, and we're gonna do it. Of course, that'll require a bit of remaking the soundtrack, but it can be done.

...Unless, of course, an official release of an English version is found, but since it is all the way from 1984 and we haven't found one yet, it's safe to say there is none.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 15, 2009)

Neon Noble said:


> It's funny, but I saw this movie about a week before this thread. Coincidence, eh? XD
> 
> My friends and I are taking it upon ourselves to do a fandub of this movie. It deserves to be in English in one form or another, and we're gonna do it. Of course, that'll require a bit of remaking the soundtrack, but it can be done.
> 
> ...Unless, of course, an official release of an English version is found, but since it is all the way from 1984 and we haven't found one yet, it's safe to say there is none.



I'd like to take part in this


----------



## Neon Noble (Jul 17, 2009)

Perhaps you can. The next time we're discussing it, we'll figure things out.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 20, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> id love to see a sequel or a remake



Same



Lazydabear said:


> Well I am glad you shown  it, I kind of miss 1980's Anime like this one you show thanks for the link.



No problem 



Neon Noble said:


> Perhaps you can. The next time we're discussing it, we'll figure things out.



Sweet, I can't wait!


----------



## CreedofWar (Aug 21, 2010)

i'm actually working on a sequel right now. unfortunately it's going to take me a while because i need to get a ton of stuff done before i try to submit any work i've done. i was thinking about asking macoto tezuka (son of osamu tezuka who made the first Bagi movie) to make an improved version of the original film and to get it dubbed in english.

wish me luck, cuz i'm gonna need a lot of it!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 21, 2010)

Never liked his stuff, myself. Just something about it. Maybe too Disney-ish and pseudo-sappy?


----------



## trunkschan90 (Nov 24, 2013)

AnimeSols is currently streaming and crowdfunding the movie Bagi ^_^ 
So if anybody wants an official DVD release this is the best time to pledge.
http://animesols.com/videos/220


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 27, 2013)

trunkschan90 said:


> AnimeSols is currently streaming and crowdfunding the movie Bagi ^_^
> So if anybody wants an official DVD release this is the best time to pledge.
> http://animesols.com/videos/220


YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES

I hope they get the funding. I want that movie. Never got a DVD release in the US, I believe.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Dec 2, 2013)

Loved this for 17 years since i was 14 when i obtained a fansub tape at a convention and been one of my fave animes and have it on DVD-R.

Such a sad and unique anime from Tezuka and i even developed a crush on Bagi as she is gorgeous.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 18, 2013)

trunkschan90 said:


> AnimeSols is currently streaming and crowdfunding the movie Bagi ^_^
> So if anybody wants an official DVD release this is the best time to pledge.
> http://animesols.com/videos/220


It failed! It failed to get funded....


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 18, 2013)

Aww, I would've really liked a DVD release to happen!


----------



## chikyuu98 (Dec 19, 2013)

I just saw the movie last year that is one sexy catgirl


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Man. That's a name I haven't seen in 3 millenia. Wasn't super amazing, but it was a different plot with a different ending. It worked nicely. :3


----------



## HarryCanyon (Jan 4, 2015)

chikyuu98 said:


> I just saw the movie last year that is one sexy catgirl



Hell yes, i dig her since i first saw it on fansub tape. Does it remind anyone of the Batman TAS episode Tyger Tyger? and Bagi is just as hot as mutated Catwoman.


----------

